# Know before you go: Death at a Call Centre



## 2me4u (Dec 14, 2011)

I've started a blog on my experiences working in a call center. For anyone out there considering it. I go into details. I've only just got started. It only gets more ruthless...

*http://deathatacallcentre.blogspot.com/*


----------



## 2me4u (Dec 14, 2011)

*Death at a Call Centre*

I've started a blog on my experiences working in a call center. For anyone out there considering it. I go into details. I've only just got started. It only gets more ruthless...

*http://deathatacallcentre.blogspot.com/*


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

I really want to do some part time work in a call centre, just to try it out, how do you find a vacancy??


----------



## 2me4u (Dec 14, 2011)

I've started a blog on my experiences working in a call center. For anyone out there considering it. I go into details. I've only just got started. It only gets more ruthless...

*http://deathatacallcentre.blogspot.com/*


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Shouldn't you be at your desk?

Get in ready now!


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

I was thinking of being in a call centre..work is very hard to find here. I read a few lines of your blog, and yikes I pretty much think I will feel the same dread. I am terrible on the phone anyhow but I can really see how this would suck very quickly. I applied for a home based call centre job, I think I would have got it if I didnt stumble when it came to my turn for talking in the online interview. Maybe that would be a better choice for you too?


----------



## Openyoureyes (Jun 13, 2012)

this is so unique, i wish you thebest of luck and your english is so well lol


----------



## 2me4u (Dec 14, 2011)

Brasilia said:


> I really want to do some part time work in a call centre, just to try it out, how do you find a vacancy??


I found my job through an online source. It's a major cable company. I won't say which one, but I will say they are currently doing a mass hiring and some changes to the company...like always. Sigh.


----------



## 2me4u (Dec 14, 2011)

Openyoureyes said:


> this is so unique, i wish you thebest of luck and your english is so well lol


Thank you very much.


----------



## SkipToTheEnd (Sep 14, 2010)

Nice blog, man.


----------



## 2me4u (Dec 14, 2011)

SkipToTheEnd said:


> Nice blog, man.


Thanks. So much more to tell.


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

Love it - very entertaining and well written. I shall keenly await further entries. Takes me back to the time I spent working in a call centre, although it wasn't quite as ruthless as yours seems to be. It was bad enough though, as they all are - having login/logout/break/call times monitored to the nth second, grappling with the quality/quantity dichotomy... and the angry customers, oh the angry customers. I learnt to absolutely dread the beep sound that signified another call was coming through. As an introvert, a job spent all day talking to, calming and negotiating with customers really was a bad choice in retrospect. 

Oh, and I nearly forgot, the theme days, where we had to decorate our work areas and dress up to a certain theme. It's like management get together and think "what a depressing job these suckers have - how can we increase morale and make them forget for a while that they're basically caged hens, just chained to their desks while customers take turns to scream at and abuse them all day? Oh I know, let's treat them like they're 5 years' old!".


----------



## HannahG (Aug 31, 2010)

I work in a call centre right now, this blog is very true to how people are treated and how management reacts to workers. My job is more admin right now but last year I was working all day every day on the phones for a credit card company. It was awful. People screaming at me all the time. Apparently when my manager got on the phone they were perfectly pleasant. Turns out a lot of people said women are given less respect than men on the phone. who knows... lots of weird stuff happens. Good co-workers but not so good customers. Strange rules that seem to change daily. I know exactly where you're coming from.


----------



## alittleunwell (May 27, 2012)

A few years ago I was desperate enough for a job to take _anything_ -- including call center. I didn't even make it through the training. LOL. Never showed up the day it was going to be my turn to "practice" talking to a real live customer in front of the whole class. I could barely talk to people I _know_ on the phone! Not the best career move for someone with SA.


----------



## 2me4u (Dec 14, 2011)

JamesM2 said:


> Love it - very entertaining and well written. I shall keenly await further entries. Takes me back to the time I spent working in a call centre, although it wasn't quite as ruthless as yours seems to be. It was bad enough though, as they all are - having login/logout/break/call times monitored to the nth second, grappling with the quality/quantity dichotomy... and the angry customers, oh the angry customers. I learnt to absolutely dread the beep sound that signified another call was coming through. As an introvert, a job spent all day talking to, calming and negotiating with customers really was a bad choice in retrospect.
> 
> Oh, and I nearly forgot, the theme days, where we had to decorate our work areas and dress up to a certain theme. It's like management get together and think "what a depressing job these suckers have - how can we increase morale and make them forget for a while that they're basically caged hens, just chained to their desks while customers take turns to scream at and abuse them all day? Oh I know, let's treat them like they're 5 years' old!".


Thank you so much for reading it. I really wanted people (especially people like us) to get a clear view of what it's really like to work in a call center. And in the end once I vacated this hellish place I have to leave for in an hour I plan to reveal the name of company. 
I love the idea of feedback from others who have worked in call centers as well, like yours. Thank goodness we don't have theme days, although they are constantly playing "games". You can only win if you sell something, and usually you have to sell a lot of something. A couple of weeks ago they did have a sort of costume themed thing going on. I still don't know what it was really for. Some contest to see who could dress the most like a "Boardwalk Empire" character. Thank you, HBO.


----------



## 2me4u (Dec 14, 2011)

alittleunwell said:


> A few years ago I was desperate enough for a job to take _anything_ -- including call center. I didn't even make it through the training. LOL. Never showed up the day it was going to be my turn to "practice" talking to a real live customer in front of the whole class. I could barely talk to people I _know_ on the phone! Not the best career move for someone with SA.


I still have no clue how in the hell I made it through training class. My anxiety was worse than it had been in YEARS. And people noticed. People would pick up on my extreme nervousness and comment on it. It was two months of hell, really. And that was before I even had to speak to a stranger on the phone! I feel nearly stuck now. That's why I'm writing this blog. To air some dirty laundry and to let people with SA especially know what they may be getting themselves into should they accept a call center job.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

I am so glad I did not go to that interview at telatech or whatever it's called. Nice blog by the way.


----------



## 2me4u (Dec 14, 2011)

Ckg2011 said:


> I am so glad I did not go to that interview at telatech or whatever it's called. Nice blog by the way.


Thanks.


----------



## 2me4u (Dec 14, 2011)

Post 5 is up...
*
http://deathatacallcentre.blogspot.com/*


----------



## 2me4u (Dec 14, 2011)

And forward the blog moves...


----------



## Melodies0fLife (Sep 17, 2012)

This is very funny material. You are a great writer!


----------



## 2me4u (Dec 14, 2011)

Melodies0fLife said:


> This is very funny material. You are a great writer!


Thanks! I write all this when I should be paying attention to my calls. But I needed a way to tune it out. Going a little crazy.


----------



## HannahG (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow, your post is really good. Reading it feels like my call centre. I'm actually wondering if you work for the company I used to work for. Mine was a major American credit card company. Let's just say it rhymes with Crapital Fun. There were 5 weeks of training in total. one-on-ones with bosses to criticize (and _never_ praise us).

Those comments about the racists calling in...yeah we got that too. I was working in that department, on the phones, when Obama was elected and we had at least 5 or 6 people a day for about a month calling in, trashing not only Obama but all black people. It was infuriating. We gave them a warning, if they continued, we got to hang up on them. But of course they'd call back and scream for a supervisor and get everything they wanted. Callers on a regular basis (all were American) were very prejudicial though. There were so many racial slurs I heard, you have no idea. People with accents I worked with were abused on every other call. It was horrible. I myself had a lot of incidents of sexism. I had many men scream at me and call me 'sweetheart' and 'lady'. They would demand a supervisor. Supervisor would come on (I was allowed to listen in) and the man would be calm, ask the exact same question I just asked. Since my boss was a man, the caller would just be like, "ok" and that was it.

Quality listening to the calls still felt we should have "taken control" of the call, no matter how unreasonable a person was. I remember a call were this guy (who wasn't even on the account) wanted me to give him the balance of the credit card and reissue a new one. All I could say was for him to get the cardholder to call in, and apologized for inconvenience. He screamed at me for 10 minutes before hanging up. That call was scanned and I got a failing grade of 0%. Quality said I didn't please the customer. ??? Yeah... total crap 'cause doing what this guy would have wanted is basically conspiracy to commit fraud. No thanks, I'm not gonna be a felon.

No matter how hard we tried the bosses for the credit card company would crack the whip and criticize constantly. Our breaks were scheduled at weird times. 1st break within 1 hour of starting shift, lunch 3.5 hours later, next break 30 mins later, so there would be huge stretches over 3 hours without a break and they didn't like us using our 10 minutes (even in a 10 hr shift) of alloted personal time to run off to pee. If you were 1 minute over, you'd be in trouble. Never mattered if stalls were used and you had to wait.

That particular job was designed to abuse employees and everyone was so desperate for work we just sucked it up.

Some people have no choice but to work there. I wish I worked for another company because even though I'm mostly doing admin right now, they could put me back on the phones full time at any moment. I really think Call Centres were created by really evil human beings. lol Same goes for management of those places.


----------



## SkyBreaker (May 26, 2010)

Thanks for posting your experiences, really is good stuff. I actually have an interview for an inboud call center job and i'm already stressing about the job, and I don't even have it yet lol. 

Probably my biggest fear is not knowing the answer to the customer's questions, and stumbling my words.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

For people who worked in call centres, I wonder if you got tinnitus?

I haven't worked in a conventional call centre, but I did spend about 2-3 hours per day on the phone with clients (taking incoming calls). The occasional tinnitus made me worried.

I never had any major issues with customers. Angry and screaming at me? Bring it on, lol. What was worst about that job was the repetitiveness of it, which in turn made it boring.


----------



## JustHuman (Aug 24, 2012)

Man I knew that job was tough,and incredibly stressful,but this....is..madness.
Thanks for sharing the story.My friend just started working in a call centre and tried to convince me to go too. 

"Customer
Oh what a loaded term. In our culture I feel it equates to little more than self-entitled, impolite, impatient, cruel, rude, sick, angry jerks who feel deserving of their own personal human punching bags due to their dissatisfaction with something some conglomerate has created."

Because of that I promised myself I will never have a job that requires me to talk to people over the counter or over the phone.I congratulate you for your patience,I wouldn't be able to do it.I have a short fuse so I would get fired instantly after the first rude call.


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

how do you cope with it , it made me crazy (do you drink a lot)
am not a drinker , i want something to forget the day so i could begin 
fresh the next day.


----------



## 2me4u (Dec 14, 2011)

SkyBreaker said:


> Thanks for posting your experiences, really is good stuff. I actually have an interview for an inboud call center job and i'm already stressing about the job, and I don't even have it yet lol.
> 
> Probably my biggest fear is not knowing the answer to the customer's questions, and stumbling my words.


Thanks for the compliment. I hope all goes well with your interview. I have a whole other interview with ANOTHER call center next week if I can get up the courage to go. I suppose I had better because there is a countdown to my beheading where I am currently.

If nothing else at this job you WILL learn to lie. You'll have to because you'll never know all the information. Just have to make it sound like you do...and like you care. I tend to shut down late at night, though, and all of that falls apart for me.


----------



## 2me4u (Dec 14, 2011)

forex said:


> how do you cope with it , it made me crazy (do you drink a lot)
> am not a drinker , i want something to forget the day so i could begin
> fresh the next day.


I never drink, but I do understand why people do now. Instead I take Benzos everyday of my life at this point to cope. I do have a co-worker who is an alcoholic. She seems to be currently swimming in a deep pit of misery. Sometimes I know she sneaks alcohol to work in water bottles. She even has to blow into something in her car for it to start thanks to a DUI. I know this job isn't helping.


----------



## 2me4u (Dec 14, 2011)

HannahG said:


> Wow, your post is really good. Reading it feels like my call centre. I'm actually wondering if you work for the company I used to work for. Mine was a major American credit card company. Let's just say it rhymes with Crapital Fun. There were 5 weeks of training in total. one-on-ones with bosses to criticize (and _never_ praise us).
> 
> Those comments about the racists calling in...yeah we got that too. I was working in that department, on the phones, when Obama was elected and we had at least 5 or 6 people a day for about a month calling in, trashing not only Obama but all black people. It was infuriating. We gave them a warning, if they continued, we got to hang up on them. But of course they'd call back and scream for a supervisor and get everything they wanted. Callers on a regular basis (all were American) were very prejudicial though. There were so many racial slurs I heard, you have no idea. People with accents I worked with were abused on every other call. It was horrible. I myself had a lot of incidents of sexism. I had many men scream at me and call me 'sweetheart' and 'lady'. They would demand a supervisor. Supervisor would come on (I was allowed to listen in) and the man would be calm, ask the exact same question I just asked. Since my boss was a man, the caller would just be like, "ok" and that was it.
> 
> ...


I actually work for a cable company rather than a credit card company. I actually just recently canceled my Capitol One Card and shredded it to help prevent myself from quickly seeping into debt as most people my age who are out on their own for the first time seem to.

Our jobs do sound very similar though. The whole quality control thing is sickening. It is true that anything that does not go perfectly on the call will be the fault of the employee, no matter what an idiot the customer is.

Come to think of it, I have experienced sexism too. Not towards me, of course, but I do occasionally get men calling in complaining about the female technicians who came to their homes and something wasn't done right. They infer that because it was a woman instead of a man that is why the job was not done right. The dumbasses don't seem to realize that I get calls like that all the time, but about male techs who don't complete jobs, or just fail to fix the issue. 
Sometimes fixing the issue is an impossibility where I work because we are trying to combine new technology with outdated and refurbished hardware. The cable lines in many of the neighborhoods around here are so old, digital cable did not exist when they were buried! So it's no wonder channels go missing randomly, sound goes out, the program guide won't come up, and a long list of other problems occur every single day.

I'll be writing about the entrance of our new Manager Mark on my blog next and how he helped cause the entire call center to damn near break down to the point that they give us pizza twice a week to compensate for the high stress levels. :roll


----------



## 2me4u (Dec 14, 2011)

veron said:


> For people who worked in call centres, I wonder if you got tinnitus?
> 
> I haven't worked in a conventional call centre, but I did spend about 2-3 hours per day on the phone with clients (taking incoming calls). The occasional tinnitus made me worried.
> 
> I never had any major issues with customers. Angry and screaming at me? Bring it on, lol. What was worst about that job was the repetitiveness of it, which in turn made it boring.


Try working 7.5 hours in one. Some desperate souls do overtime where I work and pull 13 hour days. The repetition is terrible. You hear the same thing over and over again until you just stop caring.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I read your newest post (will finish later) and you're a great writer  The culture at your job seems absolutely toxic.. I can't imagine a more dysfunctional culture :no


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

I worked at a call centre once. We mostly handled incoming complaints. Worst job of my life. I lasted a couple of weeks and quit.


----------



## AceRimmer (Nov 12, 2008)

2me4u said:


> Try working 7.5 hours in one. Some desperate souls do overtime where I work and pull 13 hour days. The repetition is terrible. You hear the same thing over and over again until you just stop caring.


 I was a desperate soul that used to pull double shifts at the call center. Imagine getting calls where customers wait 90 minutes on hold to get to you and then you spring the fact it'll cost them $150 for you to help them. That's when the volume key came in handy. The money was pretty good since the double shifts ensured that you hit your bonus numbers. It was good taking home $1K+ a week. Then they got rid of the bonuses so screw the double shifts then. I was more tired after those shifts than after riding a century (100 mile bike race). I think I aged about 13 years in that 1 year I was there.


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

This blog (and thread) is a great read.


----------



## HannahG (Aug 31, 2010)

veron said:


> For people who worked in call centres, I wonder if you got tinnitus?
> 
> I haven't worked in a conventional call centre, but I did spend about 2-3 hours per day on the phone with clients (taking incoming calls). The occasional tinnitus made me worried.
> 
> I never had any major issues with customers. Angry and screaming at me? Bring it on, lol. What was worst about that job was the repetitiveness of it, which in turn made it boring.


I haven't gotten tinnitis but I also keep my phone at the lowest volume setting. If a call beeps through, I still hear it, then when person is talking and I can't hear them I crank up the volume. After they hang up, I lower the volume back down. People all around me keep their volume at max all the time. The beeps are super-loud and hurt my ears (hence me leaving it low).

Several of these people who keep their volume at max all the time have some sort of hearing issue now. Tinnitis for a few, but mostly when you're talking to someone face to face outside of the call center floor, they're practically deaf. I've seen colleagues talking to each other in the hall and one of them is like "What? What?" She then says that at home her husband was complaining because her hearing had become really bad.

Yeah, just be careful with how you handle the volume and noise on the phones. I'm one of the only people who constantly adjust the volume and I remember in a meeting we had once, we were listening to a call on the speaker phone and the customer said something, everyone was like "what did they say" and couldn't crank the volume up more. I was like 10 feet away and could hear just fine.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

^Wow, that sounds scary


----------



## 2me4u (Dec 14, 2011)

Next Part up...


----------



## 2me4u (Dec 14, 2011)

CoastalSprite said:


> I read your newest post (will finish later) and you're a great writer  The culture at your job seems absolutely toxic.. I can't imagine a more dysfunctional culture :no


Thank you. I've just finished the next entry.


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

I worked in a call center for 7 months.

Hands down worst job I have ever worked.

Once I got the opportunity to get out I was gone with no looking back.


----------



## 2me4u (Dec 14, 2011)

Talgonite said:


> I worked in a call center for 7 months.
> 
> Hands down worst job I have ever worked.
> 
> Once I got the opportunity to get out I was gone with no looking back.


It is nightmarish.


----------



## 2me4u (Dec 14, 2011)

typemismatch said:


> Shouldn't you be at your desk?
> 
> Get in ready now!


I often write this while at my desk. It's my creative zone.


----------



## Gryffindor85 (Nov 7, 2011)

Well call centers may suck, but they sure beat retail and pay much better. There aren't many options for jobs left.


----------



## 2me4u (Dec 14, 2011)

Gryffindor85 said:


> Well call centers may suck, but they sure beat retail and pay much better. There aren't many options for jobs left.


They do pay better than retail. (Usually). But I have to say I preferred working in retail like I did for nearly 3 years before entering the call center enviroment.


----------



## HannahG (Aug 31, 2010)

I took the Call Center job because I was desperate. I had taken a job in a new city, moved for that job, then 3 months in, it went out of business. I needed something quick and then people were losing their jobs all around me so I clung on for dear life. Even now my city has virtually no full time jobs except at call centers or retail for $4 less an hour (which I can't afford).


----------



## 2me4u (Dec 14, 2011)

Part 7 posted...


----------



## 2me4u (Dec 14, 2011)

Part 7 is up!


----------



## 2me4u (Dec 14, 2011)

Post 7 up for anyone interested.


----------



## youngloc (Dec 23, 2009)

I'll read your blog once I'm on a computer. I worked about 5 years of my life in call centers so far and I hace to say that it made so freaking miserable. I have about 5k of debts, but can't bring myself to find another job, because it will most likely be another call center job. I just want a job where I won't have to talk to anybody


----------



## 2me4u (Dec 14, 2011)

youngloc said:


> I'll read your blog once I'm on a computer. I worked about 5 years of my life in call centers so far and I hace to say that it made so freaking miserable. I have about 5k of debts, but can't bring myself to find another job, because it will most likely be another call center job. I just want a job where I won't have to talk to anybody


I can barely believe I've almost made it a year at this place.
Anyway, next installment is posted...


----------



## 2me4u (Dec 14, 2011)

And part 8


----------



## 2me4u (Dec 14, 2011)

And part 8


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

I haven't read the blog, but a call centre would be my worst nightmare.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

<----been working in a call center for almost 2 years

Well this job i have now isn't really a call center but i still speak on phone all day long.

Definitively id the part where i had to come back home and get wasted or be on GHB 

went like this i think, GHB, alchohol, coffee.


----------



## BenevolentSun (Jul 14, 2010)

I was intrigued when I saw the title of the thread, having worked over 10 years in different call centres throughout my life. I'm only 28, I started young 

Your blogs are really long though, so I gave up on reading for now. But I'll check back later and give you some feedback. 

All I can say is that it's not a common job for someone who has SA. That type of work environment has brought the best and the worst in me.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I'll have to check it out in full at some time, but it does look interesting. I've worked at a company that has a call center for . . . well, I'm embarrassed to say how long. However, it's not a telemarketing (i.e., sales) company, but a market research firm. If anyone's looking to get a job in a call center, I would definitely recommend market research, because you will not have the burden of trying to sell something. My company is also different because we put together in-person focus groups for which we pay respondents, and we have a database of willing participants that we usually utilize.

Despite my social problems, I found that I acquitted myself pretty well with the calling at first, even though I didn't like it. Those higher up quickly asked me to take on other tasks, and before long I was doing other administrative things in addition to calling. Then after a few years I pretty much segued out of calling to all administrative/supervisory/data, and that's what I do now. I would not go back to phone work because I do recall that it agitated me somewhat.

Because of my experience, I feel bad sometimes when I am brusque with telemarketers or hang up on them. It's a tough job.


----------



## 2me4u (Dec 14, 2011)

Next part posted...


----------



## 2me4u (Dec 14, 2011)

Kakumbus said:


> <----been working in a call center for almost 2 years
> 
> Well this job i have now isn't really a call center but i still speak on phone all day long.
> 
> ...


I know someone who drinks while at this job. I've become something of a pill popper myself.

Anyway, next part is up.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

2me4u said:


> I know someone who drinks while at this job. I've become something of a pill popper myself.
> 
> Anyway, next part is up.


I dont see how i could speak properly while be on alcohol doing that lol.


----------



## 2me4u (Dec 14, 2011)

Kakumbus said:


> I dont see how i could speak properly while be on alcohol doing that lol.


She's very used to it by now.


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

Kakumbus said:


> I dont see how i could speak properly while be on alcohol doing that lol.


Now I know who picked up my directory lookup call last week. Whoever was at the other end of the cable was.. stoned.. xD


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I was thinking about applying to a call center during college... pay seems decent, but the job seems kinda meh.


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

I just sat here for the last hour and caught up on all the posts I had missed. Your blog is addictive lol. Also, for some reason, I'm thinking you work at Optimum. It'll be interesting to see if that's right in the reveal. Anyway, hope your shift later is less nightmarish than they've been.


----------



## 2me4u (Dec 14, 2011)

GaaraAgain said:


> I just sat here for the last hour and caught up on all the posts I had missed. Your blog is addictive lol. Also, for some reason, I'm thinking you work at Optimum. It'll be interesting to see if that's right in the reveal. Anyway, hope your shift later is less nightmarish than they've been.


lol Nice guess. But all will be revealed upon my release from this place. However it may come.


----------



## 2me4u (Dec 14, 2011)

12th part is posted. Entitled "*The Techs from Heck*".


----------



## 2me4u (Dec 14, 2011)

12th part is posted. Entitled "*The Techs from Heck*".


----------



## 2me4u (Dec 14, 2011)

12th part is posted. Entitled "*The Techs from Heck*".


----------



## TryItAgain (Oct 12, 2012)

I just got out of that business recently, had been doing it for the last 3 years and man is it tough. This blog is a great idea, I should have done that myself to cope! I know how tough it can be, and you are a great writer, so I hope you keep it up. I am definitely going to follow your blog.


----------



## 2me4u (Dec 14, 2011)

Part 13 posted:
*Please, Don't Sit Next to Me, Sir. You Smell of Smoke and Lies*


----------



## 2me4u (Dec 14, 2011)

Part 13 posted:
*Please, Don't Sit Next to Me, Sir. You Smell of Smoke and Lies*


----------



## 2me4u (Dec 14, 2011)

Part 13 posted:
*Please, Don't Sit Next to Me, Sir. You Smell of Smoke and Lies*


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

Interesting read, i take it you're from NZ? Its just it says blogspot.co.nz. If you are is the company Telstraclear? Its ok if you don't want to say. Its just i used to be with them and it they provide cable tv and the ridiculous long waiting time on the phone sounds like them. I wanted to upgrade my phone plan with them to get mobile internet i was on the phone for like an hour and a half being shoved from one rep to the next eventually i just hung up.
I'm thinking of going for a call center type job but reading your nightmare workplace makes me think twice, i guess it probably depends on where you work they ain't gonna all be the same. But i'm not sure if i'm cut out for dealing with customers on the phone all day but i'm just so sick and bored of my current job. There just doesn't seem to be much in the way of work out there that really appeals to me.


----------



## 2me4u (Dec 14, 2011)

bottleofblues said:


> Interesting read, i take it you're from NZ? Its just it says blogspot.co.nz. If you are is the company Telstraclear? Its ok if you don't want to say. Its just i used to be with them and it they provide cable tv and the ridiculous long waiting time on the phone sounds like them. I wanted to upgrade my phone plan with them to get mobile internet i was on the phone for like an hour and a half being shoved from one rep to the next eventually i just hung up.
> I'm thinking of going for a call center type job but reading your nightmare workplace makes me think twice, i guess it probably depends on where you work they ain't gonna all be the same. But i'm not sure if i'm cut out for dealing with customers on the phone all day but i'm just so sick and bored of my current job. There just doesn't seem to be much in the way of work out there that really appeals to me.


No I live in the US. I guess the web address just changes depending upon where you're located. I'd be very wary of call center work. The turn over rate is SKY HIGH. Not all are the same, but the similarities are striking because in the end you're always doing the same thing.

Anyway, got the next part of the blog up.

*Death at a Call Centre*

*"Something Just Doesn't Feel Right"
*


----------



## 2me4u (Dec 14, 2011)

Part 15 Posted:

*The Replacements*


----------



## 2me4u (Dec 14, 2011)

Part 15 Posted:

*The Replacements*


----------



## 2me4u (Dec 14, 2011)

Part 15 Posted:

*The Replacements*


----------



## 2me4u (Dec 14, 2011)

*Fishing for Sups, and Catching Nightly Abuse*


----------



## 2me4u (Dec 14, 2011)

*Fishing for Sups, and Catching Nightly Abuse*


----------



## 2me4u (Dec 14, 2011)

*Fishing for Sups, and Catching Nightly Abuse*


----------



## 2me4u (Dec 14, 2011)

*Swindlers and Bulls****


----------



## 2me4u (Dec 14, 2011)

*Swindlers and Bulls****


----------



## 2me4u (Dec 14, 2011)

*Swindlers and Bulls****


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

**** THREAD MERGE NOTIFICATION*

Identical threads in 3 sections.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

hey OP, thanks for putting the word out there.

i worked at a call center for a few months many moons ago. At the time, they didn't have to tell you that you were being recorded. I think back on it now, and laugh. They had this huge reel to reel mechanism sitting on a chair which went off on random phone calls.

The place i used to work was a famous truck rental. They began rating us as customer service reps. and found out i was pulling in over *70%* of their sales locally. That was pretty hefty for a place in southern CA - over the phone. the other telemarketers asked decided that who ever brings in the most customers should have a financial incentive.

Nope. Management liked the customers - but obviously was screwing over the people who were BRINGING them the customers.

you know what i did? i started telling all of the customers to go with our biggest competitor - then quit.

:teeth


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

again thanks for posting, because i was shocked that the advertisements for Call Center Employees are very inticing: "Challenging" "Rewarding" "Problem Solving Skills".. yep, they also use that to lure helpless suckers into the medical field as well.


----------



## 2me4u (Dec 14, 2011)

Next Post:

*The Cost of Your Sanity and the $4 Fee*


----------



## 2me4u (Dec 14, 2011)

*Thanks 4 Nothing*


----------



## 2me4u (Dec 14, 2011)

*The E-mail to My Boss's Boss*


----------



## ComeAndSee (Oct 18, 2012)

I did call center work for 2 1/2 years and I will NEVER do it again.


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

he OP , what does Klonopin do to you during work ?
i read i could make you sleepy and attention gets weaker ?


----------



## 2me4u (Dec 14, 2011)

forex said:


> he OP , what does Klonopin do to you during work ?
> i read i could make you sleepy and attention gets weaker ?


It just helps keep me stable. I don't get so anxious and can actually speak to people. I've been taking it for about a year now. The first time I ever had Klonopin was years ago in a psychiatric ward. It did make me sleepy then. Now, though, it just has a calming effect, or like I first said, it works as more of a mood stabilizer...until I crash at night and get near tears. But that's neither here nor there.


----------



## 2me4u (Dec 14, 2011)

Part 21:

*The E-mail Aftermath: Part One*


----------



## Moment of Clarity (Nov 3, 2011)

Well I read your very first and last two blog entries (including the email) and perhaps this is strange, but you more or less paint the picture I expected to see from a employee of a struggling call center. 

It's just always seemed like a very taxing job to me. I guess that's because frequently dealing with rude customers would take a toll.

Anyways you're a good writer and hopefully this allows you to vent and share your story with others.

Nice artwork too.


----------



## 2me4u (Dec 14, 2011)

As my blog winds down, I'll still share my latest couple of entries:

http://deathatacallcentre.blogspot.com/2013/01/the-beginning-of-end.html

http://deathatacallcentre.blogspot.com/2013/02/choppy-gets-chopped.html


----------

